# Rescue mice



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Just wanted to show of the fruits of my rescue effort.

I rescued two mice (a buck and a doe) after a student from an animal science course no longer had use for them. Beats me why you'd do a course like that if you don't give a rat's backside about animals :roll: .

Romeo is certainly a charmer! I hope I find a forever home for him soon.

Juliet an agouti self was very heavily pregnant and I gots some bubbies  .

Their story is found here (saves me from digging up photos again). Scroll down to the end of the page!
http://sites.google.com/site/icedmicerodentry/for-sale/micicles


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love the marked agouti babies. Were I near you...


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

LOL that's what everyone says...
Actually they're pretty small, half the size of my "show" litters. (You know what they say: good things come in small packages!)

They are only 3g and 4-4.5cm from muzzle to rump.
They are 8 days old.

At 8 days my "show" litters were 7g and 5-5.5cm from muzzle to rump!!!
(I don't include the tail because I occasionally breed manx)

I don't think it's because the parents are small, dad is 29g and mum is 28g...which is fairly average for pet store mice. I think it's because she was fed the wrong diet when pregnant, her milk might not be the best quality. The babies didn't even register a birth weight!

I've been feeding her boiled egg yolk, peanuts, jarred baby food, fresh strawberry....anything that encourages her to put on a bit of weight!

So I'm going to hang on to these babies for a bit longer, maybe 8 weeks instead of the standard 6....depending on how big they are. I'm aiming for them to be a minimum 25g before rehoming, 30g is a bit ambitious.

My OH has fallen in love and wants one as his private pet, so 2 girls + mum are staying, 1 girl is going to a good friend of mine and 1 girl is going to another breeder as a pet. I hope they are mostly girls :lol: .


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Egg yolks are great for that sort of thing; I'd go easy or not at all on the peanuts as I am all but sure that peeanuts are carcinogenic for meeces just like corn, and maybe sunflower seeds too. If you are going to used those kind of seeds and nuts, get the food grade not the bird food grade, and both can carry mold and/or the toxins from mold called aflatoxins(sp?). I've quit feeding these two foods on two separate occasions, reintroducing both separately, with the result that tumors decreased when foods were withdrawn and increased when foods were reintroduced. I know that does not constitute a scientifically significant test, but I know what I see. The effect is most noticeable in does, and I believe that is due to the female storing up hormones in fatty tissues and hormones are the main culprit in the majority of tumors found on females, with food borne culprits coming a close second or as an accomplice to hormones.


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Really???
I didn't know that, so far I've had no issues with cancer.
I use the human grade peanuts, shelled, and unsalted. I don't give her much.

And the eggs come from my own chooks so I know for sure they're safe  .


----------

